# anyone catching any saugeyes at tappan?



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

cause im not! lol


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i am going sat i will let you know what happens


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

my buddy caught a 28 1/2" yesterday before the storm rolled in. used a perch jointed shad rap. he was on the lake for 45 min. and caught three. one was a throw back and the other was 22". i'm going tomorrow morning and saturday morning at tappan. heard some guys are drifting jigs around the island and having some luck. i'll post tomorrow with my results.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

shorthair said:


> my buddy caught a 28 1/2" yesterday before the storm rolled in. used a perch jointed shad rap. he was on the lake for 45 min. and caught three. one was a throw back and the other was 22". i'm going tomorrow morning and saturday morning at tappan. heard some guys are drifting jigs around the island and having some luck. i'll post tomorrow with my results.


whattt. ive been trolling perch shad raps alot this year, not jointed though. how many ft of water? and where if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

and ill probably be there saturday too. look for me , i'll be the guy not catching any lol


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm pretty sure he was by the island. i never asked about the depth. my fish have been coming out of 8'. i haven't had much luck at tappan this year.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

got skunked again friday


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

caught one 14" friday!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

caught a 22 inch saugeye today. only fish i caught all day


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

we went saterday never even seen a saugeye but we did get some small bass even a little smallie


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

caught a 23" eye last evening on the first pass......... that was it! alot of junk fish- cat, bass and crappies!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> alot of junk fish- cat, bass and crappies!


Hey!
My junk fish eat your trophies


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

haha ... 

i might be out there tomorrow or sunday. i have a feeling theyre gonna start biting again soon. i think it was that stretch of really hot temperatures that turned the bite off


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

there not really junk fish. when your trying to catch eyes its dishearting to reel in a bunch of cats.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

my brother trolled for a couple hours today, only thing he caught was a 16in saugeye


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Not doing very well here either. I've done best on hot pink jigs but I haven't found a real pattern. I.E. The last two I caught were doing something completely different. One was on a steep bank in 17 feet of water and the second was on a 12 foot flat. They were caught a few hundred yards apart within an hour.

It seems the forage below the Marina is shad and young of the year spawn fish and the forage toward the dam by the island is more perch based. I've caught them in both areas and in between but it has been slow and unpredictable.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i agree there really is no telling where to target them right now. i caught one in around 12 ft of water , and another in 3 ft of water a couple hours later. the one in 3 ft of water was way bigger so ill stick to the shallows for now lol kinda like if u catch a big fish on a certain lure, u'll continue to use it even if it hasnt produced another in days 


[quote="EYE" DOCTOR;1062972]Not doing very well here either. I've done best on hot pink jigs but I haven't found a real pattern. I.E. The last two I caught were doing something completely different. One was on a steep bank in 17 feet of water and the second was on a 12 foot flat. They were caught a few hundred yards apart within an hour.

It seems the forage below the Marina is shad and young of the year spawn fish and the forage toward the dam by the island is more perch based. I've caught them in both areas and in between but it has been slow and unpredictable.[/quote]


----------

